# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Gezwollen lymfeklier

## lauratje

Hallo, ik ben 17 jaar en heb sinds een week een bolletje op mijn hals na bij de dokter te zijn geweest heeft hij gezien dat al mijn lymfeklieren opgezwollen zijn. Hij heeft mijn bloed genomen en het zou een viraal virus zijn maar wat precies weet hij niet..
Zou iemand een idee hebben wat het is(dat virus dan)?
Ik ben constant moe en snachts zweet ik enorm in mijn bed. Heb ook koppijn en mijn hals jeukt soms(niet constant).
Ik hoop dat ik donderdag naar Rock Werchter kan gaan maar als ik zou moe blijf vrees ik ervoor..
groeten Laura

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Laura,

Hoe is het ermee? waarschijnlijk geef ik m'n antwoord veel te laat, maar virale infecties zijn virussen die infectie-ziekten veroorzaken. 

Als ik jou zo hoor denk ik gelijk aan ziekte van Pfeiffer. Ik ben geen arts, maar je kunt altijd naar deze info kijken over de ziekte http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5310

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

